# Has anyone built a rod rack in the bed of a truck?



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

I would like to build a rod rack for the bed of the truck. With no drilling of the bed, and have the rod holders angled like a rocket launcher almost. I would like to be able to remove this when I am not using it.

The reason being, I dont really want to add a font hitch to my truck, until I find something that is really clean looking (granted I havent looked that hard). As far as my rear hitch, my pops is handicaped and I usually have his cart and/or cart holder on the back if he is fishing with me. 

Just wondering if anyone has done this, and how they were able to do it. Or if you have pics of a clean install of a front hitch and dont mind sharing that would be great also.

Thanks
Tiny


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tinybaum said:


> I would like to build a rod rack for the bed of the truck. With no drilling of the bed, and have the rod holders angled like a rocket launcher almost. I would like to be able to remove this when I am not using it.
> 
> The reason being, I dont really want to add a font hitch to my truck, until I find something that is really clean looking (granted I havent looked that hard). As far as my rear hitch, my pops is handicaped and I usually have his cart and/or cart holder on the back if he is fishing with me.
> 
> ...


Tiny, PM Sea Terp over on Robs board, he built something like you are talking about.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks, will do

Tiny


----------

